# Needing some help with class topic



## Matthew D (Jan 15, 2010)

I teach in a local high school and I have had some of my senior class member ask me about giving some classes on what to expect during basic and other things that I think that they might find helpful. We don't have any JROTC classes but I was wondering if I could get some help with ideas on things to talk about or teach them. The class is about 40 minutes about 2 times a month... so I can't get that much in before the end of school in May
Appreciate the help


----------



## AWP (Jan 15, 2010)

Honestly, if you are talking about a class to prepare someone for joining the military, there isn't a whole lot of specific things to cover Basic Training. Every service and sometimes every training unit has their own unique way of doing things so there's no point in giving them potentially bad habits.

Were it me I would cover current events, history related to current events, military history in general, and basic physical training and nutrition. Everything else will be covered by their respective branches and training pipelines.

Good luck.


----------



## Rock42 (Jan 16, 2010)

LAND NAV...How to read a map, compass,  terrain features.  Its good for the whole, even if they decide not to go into the military. Life skills.


----------



## Matthew D (Jan 16, 2010)

I was worried a bit about cause potential problems.. I'm luck as we have a Marine, a Sailor, and me (Army) on staff.. so I am going to ask them for some help also.. 
thought about land nav actually have put that in an Earth and Space Science class I am teaching right now.. they kids seem to like it.. we did 4 and 6 digit grid coordinates, terrain features, and margin info so far
I was thinking about covering some of the stuff you suggested FF especially current events and the basic history of the military
How about how about rank structure maybe a little D&C


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2010)

Start by teaching them a class on the Constitution.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2010)

Land Nav during basic training was a pathetic joke, not going to help them at all. :2c:

PT and team work exercises will help more in my opinion.

The hardest part of basic is getting along with everyone else.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Start by teaching them a class on the Constitution.



I agree! I would also teach basic D&C and chain of command.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 5, 2010)

Matthew D said:


> I teach in a local high school and I have had some of my senior class member ask me about giving some classes on what to expect during basic and other things that I think that they might find helpful. We don't have any JROTC classes but I was wondering if I could get some help with ideas on things to talk about or teach them. The class is about 40 minutes about 2 times a month... so I can't get that much in before the end of school in May
> Appreciate the help


 

Call your Local Recruiters (there should be some from all Branches that are already assigned to your school,look in the career counselors office) that is their Job and would be more than Happy to Teach/co Teach anything you want.This can also include Members from Local Units who can give very specific in depth Classes, or what ever you want. I had 3 schools I did classes with 2times a month,I did in School stuff and all Day tings from Paint Ball,Land Nav,First Aid,Team Builders,confidence Courses,preparing for Natural Disasters, and a whole lot more. Don't forget these guys bring some cool handouts also.


----------



## Matthew D (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I will do that and they are still dicking around with the schedule for next year so I am not sure if they will even have this "class time" but it would be an everyday thing for about 40 minutes
Right now I had to fall back to my secondary position. The main reason we are doing this is to get the kids to learn a little bit more about what makes the teachers tick and hopefully not have some really screwed up misconceptions of who we are and what we are doing in the teaching biz..


----------

